# Biscayne Bay Bonefish Help



## Dg0130 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

Anyone got any advice for a beginner on bonefishing in the bay? I been out a few times in the last couple of weeks trying to find some areas that they are in with little success. I was usually looking on the east side of the bay. Should i try the west side closer to turkey point, black point, and homestead bayfront park? North? South? I know they are more prevalent in the summer time so is it even worth trying to go after them now in the fall and winter? I just want to be pointed in the right direction. Any advice helps.

Thank you


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Your best bet is to fish with someone that knows how... Either book a guide (you'll learn more in one day with a guide than you will in a year on your own...) or hook up with a local recreational angler.... If you're able - join a local fishing club - most are always looking for new members -then fish with everyone in the club that will have you aboard (and invite them to fish with you...). The one I belonged to, all those years ago, was the Tropical Anglers Club (you can actually find them on line now...).

Something to mention... I did guide for bones years ago - but I quit it more than eight years ago now - you'll find me in the backcountry of the 'glades with my customers now. There is still pretty good bonefishing in Biscayne Bay - but it's nothing like it was forty years ago....


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've found bonefish on the west side of Biscayne Bay. The problem is actually seeing them in the water. Most of the bottom on the west side is covered by dark colored sea grass and algae. this makes spotting the fish very difficult. I try to find areas of light colored bottom and fish at
low tide to increase my chances of seeing what is there.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Bone fishing is tough and I agree with Bob that you need some guidance. I have been at it a while and still cant see the fish as well as some of the guides I have fished with. I try to fish conditions where they give themselves away. Low incoming water so u see them waking - lighter wind days (also makes em more spooky)... it is a journey so enjoy it. One thing on the west side of the bay is If there is a lot of rain they let a lot of fresh water pour out of the canals around chix key and matheson. I think it pushes the fish out.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Hire Carl Ball or Joe Gonzalez. It'll be the best $700 you've spent in a while.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I recently fished with Bob Branham in Biscayne Bay. Highly recommend him.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

If you decide to book a guide. Make sure you tell them up front that you have a boat and are wanting to learn the fishery. That an important piece of information you want to share with the guide you are booking. 

Also, if those fine guides listed above me are booked. Feel free to give me a call. www.tidesright.com


----------

